

Spotify is Microsoft. Rdio is Apple. [March 2012] - k-mcgrady
http://zackshapiro.com/post/18562359130/spotify-is-microsoft-rdio-is-apple

======
wcdolphin
In other news, a poorly supported thesis with a well constructed tag line got
on the front page.

Reword title to reflect content: "I like Rdio, I don't like Spotify. I cannot
describe why, but I am also going to rag on Microsoft because apparently that
is cool".

------
sxlayer
The only difference indicated between the two is that rdio has soul? Poor
article, no evidence to support your opinion at all. Have a look at the
availability of songs after release date compared to itunes? Spotify wins in
this case.

~~~
sxlayer
Oh and spotify is cheaper....

------
petercooper
We had the opposite experience here in the UK. That is, Spotify has been here
years but Rdio only launched recently. I tried Rdio for a few days of the
trial period and hated it (too visually noisy, too much emphasis on social,
poor/shallow selection of music available). So I could sincerely write the
opposite of this post but I won't because it's too subjective.

------
ilink
So little content, so much fanboy-ism.

------
serge2k
I use rdio because it was available in Canada when I signed up. It's a good
service, but I'm getting a little sick of them revamping the android app and
introducing major bugs every few months.

------
chank
As an audiophile and someone who has a very diverse music collection; both
service aren't even close to worth it. Combined they can't even cover half my
music library.

------
jsnk
Full disclosure: I work for Rhapsody.

If you are in US, UK or Germany, please try Rhapsody/Napster as well. There's
a free 14 day trial anyone can sign up. iOS app and Android app recently got
big updates and the apps look really polished and snappy.

